# Off lead scare



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I have read a few articles / posts about letting your puppy off the lead right from their first proper walk. Lola reached the post-vaccination stage last week and I have been walking her on an extending lead in our local park. This evening my husband took her out and she was chased by a (friendly) dog but as a result nearly fell through the railings on a bridge. My husband had planned to put her back on her lead before they got near the bridge but obviously hadn't accounted for a chase! All very frightening! I am now thinking that she should always be on a lead until she is 2!!! What hass everyone else done? Thanks x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if you keep her on lead till she is too you will have more problems letting her off lead. 

i understand it was a very scary thing to happen i have had this both my pup being chased and my dog chasing a pup both time is was Inca. it is not nice on either side. 

if you are concerned about letting her completely off lead get a long line it is longer and safer than a flexi extendable lead. you can let her drag it but you can stand on it to stop her going anywhere. 


to be honest i want you to go out tomorrow morning and let her off lead, just like they say about getting back on a horse after you have fallen off. you need to see her running and having fun. 

it may benefit her slightly as she may stay a bit closer to you for a while until she builds up hr confidence. 


also arrange to go a lead walk with the dog who chanced her, it was probably you over enthusiastic and spooked her when it really just wanted to play. once you have been a lead walk with the other dog go somewhere safe and let them off together. that was if the is a little shy of the dog she should become more confidant. 

but deffo get out with her and get he off lead again if you keep her on lead after a scare you could cause her to have issues with other dogs. so just go back to normal. and you be confidant.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you Kendal, I was really worried that we were being irresponsible letting her off her lead so young. It gave us all such a scare. Lola however seemed fairly oblivious of how precarious a situation she had got herself into! We don't know the other dog but I will ask my husband to look out for him in the park and let the dogs have a play. I really appreciate your advice, thank you x


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

if it helps, I wish I had been brave enough to let Gisgo off the lead much more when he was younger..... !


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Haven't posted for a while but we too are just starting with the lead off as Mitzi is four months and everyone I've spoken to says its better for the puppy if it done earlier in the long run. I have to admit I was petrified and was concerned Mitzi would pick up on that, but I bit the bullet and did it. We came across a few dogs and one chased her but I called out out to the owner of the other dog and explained that it was Mitzi's second time off the lead and she said her dog was friendly. I did call Mitzi back to me and she did come. After a few chases with the other dog she seemed fine. Today we encountered three very big dogs with the same family. Two were off the lead and the third on the lead and when Mitzi was in vision growled and barked. Seemed very agressive but the other two were fine. I was told by the dog trainer to keep a look out for dogs that are friendly so Mitzi's and my confidence grows. This is the one aspect of owning a dog that worries me..coming across agressive dogs and owners but I'm going to take each day as it comes and god forbid if we have a scary experience I think as others have said you have to just get back out there. Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I agree, straight back out and off lead where it's safe. I think most of us have experienced this, I know I did. Weller got chased out of the park by two little dogs, he was panicked and just turned and ran. So even friendly dogs can overwhelm and chase a puppy. 
Lola's confidence will grow as she does and she will learn to respond well to other dogs, in fact she will probably start doing the opposite and jumping in dogs faces, which brings about the next set of concerns


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

The first time I let Dexter off the lead was on his first walk a cockapoo walk! It did the trick as he looked out and listened for me and with 20 something cockapoos it was no mean feat. I have noticed on cockapoo walks that all the poos stay close to their owners.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Skyesdog said:


> I have read a few articles / posts about letting your puppy off the lead right from their first proper walk. Lola reached the post-vaccination stage last week and I have been walking her on an extending lead in our local park. This evening my husband took her out and she was chased by a (friendly) dog but as a result nearly fell through the railings on a bridge. My husband had planned to put her back on her lead before they got near the bridge but obviously hadn't accounted for a chase! All very frightening! I am now thinking that she should always be on a lead until she is 2!!! What hass everyone else done? Thanks x


Oh how upsetting but you must let him off lead as quickly as possible as up they really don't have the confidence to leave you for long, that aside any squirrels, foxes etc they will run off but always have smelly treats like salmon or tasty chicken to get them back. Have you got a large enclosed park or common? Try again but not near any openings
A great tip I had was you hide behind a tree whilst your partner calls the dog, you call from behind the tree and they WILL come find you. This then works great later on if they won't come back as they love the game but also panic they have lost you
Hope this helps


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have let both my two off from the very first walk....walking dogs off lead is the biggest joy. At training classes this week there was a lady that had a 9 month
old jack russell which she still hadn't let off the lead because of her own anxieties..I find that quite sad.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

tessybear said:


> The first time I let Dexter off the lead was on his first walk a cockapoo walk! It did the trick as he looked out and listened for me and with 20 something cockapoos it was no mean feat. I have noticed on cockapoo walks that all the poos stay close to their owners.


The same with Vincent! He was about 14 weeks old and it was soooo scary but I am so glad we did it because he had such a good time running about with his new friends


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> I have let both my two off from the very first walk....walking dogs off lead is the biggest joy. At training classes this week there was a lady that had a 9 month
> old jack russell which she still hadn't let off the lead because of her own anxieties..I find that quite sad.


Same as Colin, Remy's first walk was off lead and there is a lovely video of her first walk here (seems like such a long while ago) http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/post/2011/11/remys-first-walk.html


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you for all the advice. I took her out again yesterday and let her off the lead and she was great. I was being extremely careful to never take my eyes off her / other dogs for a second and it all went well. 

Embee - I loved your video and write up about Remy's first proper walk - what a gorgeous pup and do well behaved!


----------

